
Russia does the Hunger Games for real in Siberia but no guns are allowed - iamben
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/38342421/russia-does-the-hunger-games-for-real-in-siberia-but-no-guns-are-allowed
======
Neliquat
No lie, I would watch this up and until any rape or murder happened and was
not immediately punished, or became habitual. Is this not what we want to see?
The participants are beyond willing (112k £ to enter), and consenting adults,
so I see no problem with this. Curious if they ever actually get it made,
looks like a legal nightmare, even with a pile of indemnity agreements and a
tolerant russian government. I am not sure if they even have those things yet.

